# Totally shocked!



## Snowbelle

So, did a test today expecting the usual negative and was shocked to get bfp!!

I'm 43. My husband and I have been trying for 18 months, had a miscarriage last year, since been told I'm starting menopause and not ovulating so we really haven't been hopeful. 

Of course, it's early days, not getting my hopes up as I have previously had 5 miscarriages (though I have kids too). So I'm tentatively joining this forum with crossed fingers.

Anyone else my age and thought they were out of the running?


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Snowbelle!
Im 45. Im 11 wks pregnant.
I had a tubal reversal in 2013 and after trying for a few yrs and lots of Clomid and IuIs I was told I wouldnt get pregnant unless it was an IUI and after 6 I gave up. After about 6 months of not trying, I ended up pregnant and in Total Shock as well! LOL


----------



## Snowbelle

LLawson said:


> Congrats Snowbelle!
> Im 45. Im 11 wks pregnant.
> I had a tubal reversal in 2013 and after trying for a few yrs and lots of Clomid and IuIs I was told I wouldnt get pregnant unless it was an IUI and after 6 I gave up. After about 6 months of not trying, I ended up pregnant and in Total Shock as well! LOL

Wow awesome. They do say it happens when you stop trying! 
So pleased for you!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi! Can i join you? Im 40, OH is 36 and we been TTC our first (we have children from previous marriages) for 10 months, i was told i had high FSH, going thro peri-menapause and possible low ovarian reserve but we got a surprise BFP today at 10dpo after giving up this month (plus ive had too have an operation on my foot last wek so were skipping this month anyways) were so happy but very nervous, ive had 3 recurrent m/c's in 2011 before i had my DD with the help of progesterone suppositries so we are taking every day as it comes....congrats too both you girls! I will be re-testing in the morning too make sure its a most definite BFP! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## LLawson

Welcome Flower baby! Congrats!


----------



## tryingfornum1

Hi everyone, I am looking for help. 

Had a miscarriage back in Feb at 4-5 weeks. Was gutted after so long trying..Did anybody have an issue with there body getting back to normal after a miscarriage?Today I went in for a scan CD 10. Only to find out right ovary is doing nothing, left has 3 tiny follicles and my lining is less than 1mm thick.? He looked pretty stumped at this and said it basically like you have just finished your period?which is funny because I am getting period pains and thats unusual for me. I usually get ovulation pains but these are different. And again since the MC I have not even had those or any EWCM (gross Sorry)

I know it is just 2 months since I lost it but I kind of just want things to go back to normal and I'm getting stressed even more. I said to the doctor that since miscarriage I've felt like nothing is happening and today proved that. 
My boobs feel kind of deflated since like they just made of jelly or something. 

Started back at acupuncture and told the acupuncturist that I think and feel my estrogen is low. I know you need estrogen to build up a lining so mine must be vacationing somewhere exotic. 
I'm not really sure what is going to happen now I know my lining is that of a post menopausal woman which is odd considering I've had 2 period since. I just don't know what the problem is. 
What sort of ivf protocol do they put you on first? I guess the first one is more of a trial and error.
Do they still treat you if your fsh is high? Has anyone heard of estrogen priming or had it done?
I'm just so afraid and I know I'm making things worse for myself by living in fear of infertility.
Sorry about the giant message and it being all over the place I am just so confused


----------

